# Can anyone recommend a good internet security program



## kermit (Aug 22, 2004)

Right now I have Norton 2003 Internet Security with Firewall, Anti-virus, and all that stuff but can anyone recommend maybe something better?

Norton seems to give me problems, especially when it gets updated and has caused several pc crashes for me.

I'm running XP.

Someone recommend that I use zonealarm.

What is your recommendation? Monitor what do you use?


----------



## Lorand (Aug 22, 2004)

I use ZoneAlarm for firewall and Spybot against spyware (the new version has a resident module that tracks registry changes).


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 22, 2004)

i'm using NORTON ANTIVIRUS 2005 which also have some sort of firewall intruder detection which is easy to use, you dont have to configure it it will just ask u if you want to allow of deny without all that crap that zonealarm has, i have trouble with it using BT programs but with NAV2k5 i dont have to do anything just like without one except is THERE!


----------



## dinkimoo (Aug 22, 2004)

I use Kerio Personal Firewall, which asks you whether you want to allow programs access to internet when they start up. I don't know how effective it is though - Ad-aware and Spybot still find spyware - but it hasn't given me any problems. I used to use Zone Alarm but I had problems with it. Kerio's working OK and it's barely noticible


----------



## Praetor (Aug 22, 2004)

> I use Kerio Personal Firewall


w00t. Mind having a look: http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=1925 

Kerio is a definite powerhouse firewall but configuring it as a secure firewall (i.e., properly) takes goddamn forever so that might be a turn off. Something like Agnitum's Outpost is a powerful firewall (which i still run on some things like my laptop) and offers a surprising amount of power for its convenience. Sygate firewall is another power firewall too but i didnt like its interface much


----------



## anothergeek (Aug 24, 2004)

the most widely used firewall is the Zone Alarm which is very much recommendad and u can get it Free. Also for anti virus u should try Norton (the latest the better) as it comes with virus updates and other gismos which make it guite good. If u can have both of these running then u shouldnt have that much of a problem


----------



## anothergeek (Aug 24, 2004)

kof2000 said:
			
		

> i'm using NORTON ANTIVIRUS 2005 which also have some sort of firewall intruder detection




is the norton antivirus 2005 out already ????


----------



## Praetor (Aug 24, 2004)

> is the norton antivirus 2005 out already ????


http://www.symantecstore.com/dr/sat...674&CID=0&DSP=0&CUR=840&PGRP=0&CACHE_ID=60047


----------



## kermit (Aug 25, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> http://www.symantecstore.com/dr/sat...674&CID=0&DSP=0&CUR=840&PGRP=0&CACHE_ID=60047




I think it is.


----------



## RewtKidd (Aug 26, 2004)

if you can get ahold of norton's corperate edition... that's pretty nice, i don't use a software firewall, everything gets stopped at the router (i hope) pgp is pretty good too, for encrypting stuff. www.pgp.com . if you use common sense you should be fine. 

tip: don't buy them pop up blockers, just get spybot (newest version of course and update it) and you shouldn't have to deal with pop ups


----------



## kb1ghc (Aug 26, 2004)

Windows XP SP2 has a nice new firewall, and you can use a router for a firewall, it works pretty good. (FREE IF YOU HAVE XP) http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com (must be run in IE)

For spyware i like Spybot Search & Destroy (FREE!) http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/

For a Virus scanner i like Avast! Home (FREE!)
http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html what i like about avast is that it has all the updates, and it is not intrusive like norton or mcafee.


----------



## kb1ghc (Aug 26, 2004)

and for safer browsing use Mozilla Firefox http://www.getfirefox.com (FREE!)

for less spam use http://www.mozilla.org/products/thunderbird/index.html (pop3, imap, smtp) (FREE!)


----------

